# Leaking External Shower Hose



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

After getting fresh water tank disinfected, etc, I found that the external shower is leaking right at the connection to the valve assembly. This is on drivers side, outside of bathroom area.

Anyone have an exploded pic of the assembly? I can fix, but don't want to "destroy" trying to get apart. Looks like I just need to reseat the hose, and reclamp. But I'd like to "see" it before tearing into it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Picture of the leak area would help.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

My guess sight unseen.... it froze and cracked.







New one right here: Faucet with Quick Connect


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Leedek said:


> My guess sight unseen.... it froze and cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likely but there are cheaper option than the type with the quick connects. They make repair kits for about 6 or 7 that you can use to just replace the valve assembly.


----------

